# 10 Million Computers Infected By Malware



## MA-Caver (Mar 11, 2009)

> *1 percent of all PCs infected with ID theft malware*
> 
> 
> Tue Mar 10, 2009 11:44AM EDT
> ...



Indeed, I don't trust any online security scans... particularly the ones that POP-UP and say your computer might be infected let us scan it....  yeah ... RIIGGGHHTT sure go ahead... NOT!


Definitely find the best that you can afford to help get rid of your malware problems and find sites that are valid secure for credit cards. 



Better yet... what I do is buy one of those pre-paid pre-loaded Visa Cards from Walmart and load up with the amount of money that I need to buy whatever on line and zero it out... then it's out and gone... I then cut up the card and toss it. 

I've gotten scams about PayPal saying I need to renew my account info... gee... wow... amazing how I need to renew when I've never had a pay-pal account to begin with. 



So be careful out there folks. 

Also found an article about $200.00 I-Tunes cards being sold on line for $2.60 
http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/128263


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 11, 2009)

Read the title and assumed this was a discussion of Microsoft Windows.  :rofl:


----------



## Omar B (Mar 11, 2009)

Use Linux.


----------



## tellner (Mar 11, 2009)

So few? I'd have thought it was higher.

My favorite malware removal tool for Windows is the Ubuntu LiveCd


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 13, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Use Linux.



While I use Linux myself at home, I recognize my OS can't protect me against carelessness or simple stupidity.  People who fall for those 'phishing' scams are simply too trusting (or innocent or ignorant).  In their case, it doesn't matter if they use Windows or Linux or Mac.


----------

